# Les 7000 de Charlie Parker.



## doinel

Je me demande à l'instant si Charlie ne s'est pas mis sur la liste des ' non merci' mais j'essaie tout de même.
Merci à ta contribution et pour toutes les questions que tu (te) poses sur le français.
Au final je ne cesse d'apprendre.
bisettes
doinel du Sud


----------



## Punky Zoé

*Charlie et ses nénettes !!!  *

*Ou ses anges ?* ​


----------



## doinel

Charlie est plus beau que celui qu'on voit et je ne ressemble à aucune des nénettes. A moins que Punky Zoé ne nous montre pas toutes ses Fawcett. 
C'est l'homme invisible qui propose de nouvelles enquêtes.


----------



## Nickko

Tu m'as fait souvent rire !
Et souvent aussi frustré de ne pas savoir que répondre !
Abîmes de la connaissance, émergez !

A chaque fois je me suis félicité de ne pas être enseignant !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Charlie, tu as droit à un bon pour une demi-heure de Skype en français avec moi pour fêter ça ! 
(bon, maintenant il faut que je pense à me connecter et que nos heures coïncident ! )


----------



## Fabrice26

Félicitations pour ce joli chiffre rond, 7000 !

Fabrice (également fan de l'autre "Bird", même si celui-là causait certainement moins bien le français que son illustre homonyme, aujourd'hui honoré)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à tous mes anges d'avoir fêté mes 7000 fils.


----------



## Nicomon

Les plus jeunes préfèrent peut-être ces anges 

Pour l'occasion, je t'offre cette collection 

Merci, Charlie, pour ces 7000 posts. On ne se lasse pas de lire tes anecdotes prof-élèves!


----------



## itka

Bon pour les prochains 7000 ! Bisettes !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour cette collection, Nico. Je vois qu'il me manque quelques dictionnaires. Je dois m'en acheter davantage. Karine, je dois dire que je trouve ta facture un peu salé. Selon mes calculs, chaque minute de conversation me coûte 233.3333 (ça n'en finit pas) fils. J'aime mon certficat Itka. Je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup en informatique. La première fois que je l'ai imprimé, l'image était inversée comme dans un mirroir et comme si je regardais de derrière une vitre.


----------

